# Grip.



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Smugness and tweed.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It'll happen. You just wake up one day and you're a toff.

I've gotten out of trouble a couple of times by wearing footy socks on the outside of my wading boots.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

koich said:


> It'll happen. You just wake up one day and you're a toff.
> 
> I've gotten out of trouble a couple of times by wearing footy socks on the outside of my wading boots.


Who are you calling a toff.

Wear crampons Eric, you might spear a flathead at the same time.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

A flathead in a trout stream?

Socks are an interesting idea though. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

SurfanFish said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > It'll happen. You just wake up one day and you're a toff.
> ...


I keep waiting for my pajero to my turn into a range rover.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Eric said:


> We considered getting some felt soles, but I've just been reading about how various groups in the US and NZ are trying to get them banned because they have a fantastic ability to transport large amount of gunk, and possibly diseases or pests from one stream to another.





BigGee said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > Socks are an interesting idea though.
> ...


Erics is concerned that felt has "a fantastic ability to transport large amount of gunk, and possibly diseases or pests from one stream to another"
yet ont he same page we're suggesting socks over boots and ugg boots inside out

tongue in cheek responses aside, Eric just buy the felts
most major maufacturers have u-turned and are offering them again
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... ZWeQclCB0Q
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... 9Y-CRkD38A

if you clean them properly you'll eradicate any risk that is associated with them

and its more about looking at the root cause and educating based on same, rather than saying felt is the cause, ergo get rid of felt get rid of the problem
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... jaOLkfBDmA

how to clean felt boots properly
see: Link


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Bleach.

The problem with felt soles is that you need interchangeables. Do not try walking anywhere other than in streams in felt soles. It's like putting KY jelly on a jumping castle.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

koich said:


> Bleach.
> 
> The problem with felt soles is that you need interchangeables. Do not try walking anywhere other than in streams in felt soles. It's like putting KY jelly on a jumping castle.


There is nothing on the tube that says you can use it on jumping castles.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm a member of X-Men. They call me Beast.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Takes one to know one.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eric said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> > Takes one to know one.
> ...


interesting
had just finished reading an article that said the only responses that companies to date had come up with as an alternative to felt was clumsy, coarse grips

and theres the proof


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Glossyfoot website has an interesting range of latex footwear that may tighten your grip on things.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

eric said:


> I actually thought you were just quietly taking the piss and suggesting that I develop an opposable big toe


Well I was. There can only be one Beast, though. Find your own superpower.


eric said:


> Then I got this in the email.
> 
> http://www.fishingmegastore.com/stillwa ... 10947.html


What about some used golf shoes? Not the patent leather ones, the sporty trainer kind.


----------

